# Keep the bong clean with Simple Green...



## mr.greengenes (Aug 18, 2009)

O.K. so I'm packing the bags and getting ready to take off to Lake Tahoe. I look at my green plastic bong and decide it looks pretty grungy. I took it apart and sprayed it down thoroughly with Simple Green, a non-toxic, all purpose cleaner. A few swipes with a clean sponge and a good rinse and it looks as good as new. I figure lots of bacteria could grow in the grungy residue and who wants to think about that when hitting the bong. Any other good housekeeping tips?
Best,
Greengenes


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2009)

salt and rubbing alcohol works for me. salt wont dissolve in rubbin alcohol so when you shake it up  it acts like an abrasive inside ya pipe. i use it on my metal and glass pieces.  
"yes people i said i own metal pipes"  LOL  they work better when on the go IMO than glass which i always seem to find hard to conceal as well as breakin them . 

but simple green?  that just a really strong household degreaser right?

how bout castrol. the cleaner/degreaser


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 18, 2009)

:yeahthat:  That is the best thing that I have found to. It works wonders. :bong:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> salt and rubbing alcohol works for me. salt wont dissolve in rubbin alcohol so when you shake it up it acts like an abrasive inside ya pipe. i use it on my metal and glass pieces.
> "yes people i said i own metal pipes" LOL they work better when on the go IMO than glass which i always seem to find hard to conceal as well as breakin them .
> 
> but simple green? that just a really strong household degreaser right?
> ...


 



******Okay peeps; heres my .02 cents as a glass blower and regular user ! iso alchol and kosher salt works best for cleaning. The saalt wont degrade as mentioned before. 

As far as metal, youre choice but i like my "bats" or one hitters. Perfect for on the go or trail biking etc. easy to conceal and works perfect every time !


----------

